# Where to get custom barrel for a Ruger MK III in CA?



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

Anybody knows where is the best place to buy a Tactical solutions or other custom barrel for a Ruger MK III in CA?

Not sure if one exists without threads, am willing to buy another brand. I do not want / need the threads to mount a silencer .. Would just like to try a nicer barrel than the factory one..

Tnx for your help


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If you order the barrel only, then it can be shipped. But if it comes as part of the frame then it would need to be shipped from FFL to FFL.
If you can locate one online, check with the vendor to see if you can buy it without an FFL. That should be a lot easier than trying to find a gunstore in the PRK.



Federal law says: with a rifle the receiver is the weapon, with a pistol the frame is the weapon.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If it's anything like the MK I or II's the barrel and receiver are one piece. You could get what you want but I'd investigate deeper.


----------

